# Tivo stream outside home network issue



## Dave molinelli (Apr 13, 2017)

So inside my home network streaming works fine. I followed the directions setting it up correctly for outside connection. When I am outside the network and open stream I can select the dvr, I can see everything, when I select something to watch stream says "setting up" and just hangs there forever. The app becomes unresponsive and must be killed. Tried several times to both my Roamio and Bolt. Iphone 7 with Ios 10.3.1 Any ideas?


----------



## Hoosier Rich (Nov 30, 2015)

Dave molinelli said:


> So inside my home network streaming works fine. I followed the directions setting it up correctly for outside connection. When I am outside the network and open stream I can select the dvr, I can see everything, when I select something to watch stream says "setting up" and just hangs there forever. The app becomes unresponsive and must be killed. Tried several times to both my Roamio and Bolt. Iphone 7 with Ios 10.3.1 Any ideas?


This sounds very similar to the issues that are in the Help Center Thread.


----------



## Dave molinelli (Apr 13, 2017)

Hoosier Rich said:


> This sounds very similar to the issues that are in the Help Center Thread.


I looked and I couldn't find the same problem. Please send me a link to the solution thread you speak of.


----------



## heapmaster (Aug 31, 2016)

Im having the same streaming issue and have posted about it in the thread they told you to look to, here:
iOS App Out of Home issues and errors


----------

